# What's your grease/lube of choice for engines?



## jctp421 (Feb 8, 2008)

hey all,

i have a shay and then an assortment of other engines (lgb, bachmann, USA, Aristo) and am looking to get some grease/lube for them. Some just need it on the gears in the gear box, and others like the shay need both the gears and the pistons et al lubricated. What are some of the different types of lubes? Can i use one type on all my engines? I suppose i need two different types, one for pistons et al, and another for the gears in the boxes. also some additional rolling stock could use a little lubing too. It has been a while (way too long







actually) since i have lubed my engines and well it is time to do so as it is cold out, and the outdoor layout is covered in snow, one specific engine seems to be having some gear issues, sooo why not do it now!? Thanks in advance!

-josh


----------



## pryzby1963 (Feb 16, 2008)

One of my Bermuda friends showed me a book by John Lythgoe "Your G-Scale Locomotive". It was about oiling and greasing Aristo-Craft, Bachmann, and LGB. My friend and I run LGB so we use the LGB 50019 oil and g51020 rease which are still available through Walters and other LGB dealers. Lythgoe warns about using sewing machine oil and commercial greases as having a detrimental effect on the locomotives. You might try to find the book.


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

Posted By jctp421 on 07 Feb 2010 11:05 AM 
hey all,

i have a shay and then an assortment of other engines (lgb, bachmann, USA, Aristo) and am looking to get some grease/lube for them. Some just need it on the gears in the gear box, and others like the shay need both the gears and the pistons et al lubricated. What are some of the different types of lubes? Can i use one type on all my engines? I suppose i need two different types, one for pistons et al, and another for the gears in the boxes. also some additional rolling stock could use a little lubing too. It has been a while (way too long







actually) since i have lubed my engines and well it is time to do so as it is cold out, and the outdoor layout is covered in snow, one specific engine seems to be having some gear issues, sooo why not do it now!? Thanks in advance!

-josh

Josh - LaBelle make a complete set of special plastic compatible lubricants for ALL types of model trains, sold in a set for about $15-17. Do not use 3-in-1 or anything like it on your plastic-based models or you will suffer the dreadful disintegrating gears and other parts.

You SHOULD have got a video or DVD with your Shay showing you the correct lube procedure on this very complex model - failure to follow it will certainly shorten its working life by a considerable amount.

There are other makes out there, an no doubt others will give you more advice, but now, before the running season gets under way is a good time to spend some maintenance time.

tac
www.ovgrs.org


----------



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

i have been extremely impressed with a product called "synergen assembly lube." It was recommended by someone here. It does not harm to plastic and it sticks really well--even though it's not as thick as some greases, it stays on the gears. Recently, though, I tried to buy a single bottle and could not find one for sale anywhere


----------



## sang_route (Sep 24, 2008)

My friend recommended I use Lucas Oil Products Red and Tacky #2, no problems here and its cheap, commonly available and plastic safe.


----------



## stevedenver (Jan 6, 2008)

its hard to beat the LGB grease as noted-the clear red LGB lube is in fact ATF fluid- 






i also really like labelle grease with teflon-an excellent grease -possibly superior to LGB's






and 


dry graphite powder works beautifully on drive rods, and other sliding parts exposed to grit and grime-graphite will not hold these


----------



## jctp421 (Feb 8, 2008)

Thanks for the responses! I just want something that will work all around so will check out these brands you recomended. 

Tac- The shay came second hand without the video. i borrowed the video from a friend a while ago and really have not run it much since then. i bet i could find it on youtube tho. 

It's definitely maintenance time. i have the engines lined up to come into the shops for servicing! 

-josh


----------



## barnmichael (Jan 2, 2008)

I just picked up a bottle of XL Medium. The card says "For use on HO and larger MODEL RAILROAD MOTIVE POWER." Made by Excelle Lubricants. They have 9 versions (5 oils, 4 greases) from ultra-lite to bearings. I figured I'd get a can of grease for the gears and a bottle of oil for the running gear. I didn't know there were so many choices! 

I got it from "The Tool Man".


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Pink Bachmann Grease -- Forget it. Won't stay where it belongs. You'll understand why they say to lube it every 6 hours 'cause all the grease is dripping from the bottom of the loco.

Labelle Grease -- Yes! Works a treat.

Hob-E-Lube Premium -- For the rods, valve gear or what ever squeaks. 

Conductive grease -- Why would I worry about conductivity?


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

For ten years I have used the LGB recommended lubricants and have been completely satisfied.


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

I've used the LGB grease and oil for years as well. Works great for me. No problems related to that.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I agree with Tom, that Bachmann Pink grease does exactly what he says, it melts down at the same temperature as butter. 

Tip: the Atlas gear grease (in the little plastic container) is the SAME as the Aero-car NG gel, which I have found to be far superior than anything else at staying on the gears. 

The LGB "Conductive" grease is lithium based, and has moly/graphite in it. You can buy a container the size of a grapefruit from your local auto parts store, called "high speed wheel bearing grease". 

Regards, Greg


----------



## pryzby1963 (Feb 16, 2008)

I would not recommend using conductivity type lubricants based on my experience. Too messy and hard to clean.


----------



## RimfireJim (Mar 25, 2009)

Both the Labelle and the Woodland Scenic Hob-E-Lube product lines are good choices, and include a range of viscosities that will work for large scale trains. My LHS stocks the Hob-E-Lube line, and I like the long tip on the premium line oil containers, which makes it easy to reach into tight spots.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

pryzbu1963, there is a reason I put "conductive" in quotes, because the LGB stuff is NOT conductive, it just alludes to it on the tube... the idea is that the grease keeps moisture and oxidiation at bay, thus "keeping conductivity" 

Regards, Greg


----------



## George Schreyer (Jan 16, 2009)

basically, you need 3 kinds of lube 

1) a heavy grease for gears. Labelle, LGB, AeroCar and others make plastic compatible greases. I've used LGB the most and it seems to work better than even the AeroCar stuff. 

2) A medium weight oil for use on all bearings and sliding things. LGB, Labelle, AeroCar and others make good general purpose oils 

3) a "conductive" oil for electrical contacts. The oil is not actually conductive, but it coats surfaces and excludes oxygen and inhibits oxidation of sliding wheel contacts and motor commutators. If you don't have this one, don't fret. AeroCar makes a good one, I am not sure of another good source.


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

I've been quite pleased with Superlube for grease and SuperLube oil for light oiling and general lubrication....


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

The "conductive lube", which is thin and watery, seems to be not too different between brands. I have Bachmann, Atlas, and Aero-lube, and one other I think. I use it mostly on the cars with carbon brush pickups. 

George, have you tried the Aero-lube "NG gel" for gears? It's purple. It is one of the few things I have tried that stays on the gears. It's thixotropic. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## George Schreyer (Jan 16, 2009)

Yes Greg, I have. It works well, but I think that the LGB grease works even better, at least in the short term. 

I was working over an HO loco with motor problems. While working on that, I was running the loco on it's side on the bench. I had used the AeroCar grease and it ran pretty slowly. Just for grins, I applied a little LGB gear grease to the worm with a toothpick and immediately it smoothed out at very low speed and would run even slower. This was a Bachmann non-spectrum HO steamer. Eventually, on DC, it would run for hours at 60 to 70 sec per driver turn, MUCH slower than it would run with the AeroCar lube, which was maybe 5 sec per driver turn. 

I don't know if the reduced drag was a result entirely of the LGB grease or the combination of the two greases.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Which LGB grease George? The white stuff or the black stuff? 

Thanks, Greg


----------



## Bob Pero (Jan 13, 2008)

I have used LaBelle lubricants for 30 years without any complaints.


----------



## George Schreyer (Jan 16, 2009)

Greg, the brown stuff, looks like axle grease, LGB 51020


----------

